# Problem beim Drucken einer Word-Datei mit Grafik zu PDF --> schlechte Qualität



## kollmann84 (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo  
bin gerade dabei meine Abschlussarbeit fertigzustellen und beim ersten Probedruck meiner Word-Datei in pdf habe ich ein Problem festgestellt. Die Grafiken, die ich in meinem Word 2007 Dokument eingefügt habe, werden nach dem Drucken in pdf in einer schlechten Qualität dargestellt. 

Gerade Linien wirken pixelig und brüchig.
 
Je nach Programm für den pdf-Druck können auch Schärfe Probleme auftreten.

Der Rahmen um meiner Grafik ist nicht vollständig in dem pdf-Dokument sichtbar.
 Kennt hier jemand für das Problem vielleicht eine Lösung?
Habe jetzt mehrere Stunden versucht das Problem mit verschiedenen Tools zu beheben und bisher trat dabei kein Erfolg ein. 

Folgende Dinge habe versucht:


Druckqualität auf 600dpi gesetzt
Programme: PDFCreator, FreePDF, Word-to-PDF und die Word 2007 eigene PDF-Erstellung
verschiedene Grafikformate: bmp, jpg, png, tiff

Folgende Besserungen traten ein


Grafiken aus Visio direkt als Drucken ist kein Problem und es bestehen keine Qualitätsverluste. Jedoch kann ich das schlecht in mein Word-Dokument integrieren 
Verschiedene Zoomstufen führen dazu, dass der Rahmen um die Grafik sichtbar wird. Jedoch nur sporadisch und der Rahmen hat an den Seiten unterschiedliche Linienstärken. Also auch nicht das wahre. Vor allem wenn ich die Arbeit auch als PDF abgeben muss 

Ich hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen, denn so langsam bin ich am verzweifeln....
Google konnte mir erstaunlicherweise bisher auch nicht helfen.

LG Kollmann

PS: Ich habeleider nicht den Acrobat Distiller.


----------



## tomkruse (23. Februar 2010)

hi!

Wenn Du die Grafik aus Visio exportierst, welche Auflösung hat Dein Bild, das Du anschließend in Word einbindest dann?

Es ist eventuell möglich, ein Visio-Objekt als "Embeded Object" (so wie Excel oder Powerpoint) in die Worddatei einzufüge. Auf die Art dürftest Du auch keine Probleme mit der Auflösung mehr haben. Ob diverse Freeware-Tools damit umgehen können ist aber natürlich die Frage. Da sich aber viele über einen Druckertreiber behelfen (WordToPdf tut das auf jeden Fall) sollte das auch klappen.

viele Grüsse

Thomas.


----------



## kollmann84 (23. Februar 2010)

Moin Thomas,

vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Also ich habe das jetzt mal als embeded Object eingefügt und das Problem ist für den Fall gelöst. Die Visio-Grafik wird im PDF orginalgetreu dargestellt und der Rahmen ist über alle Zoomstufen hinweg auch vorhanden 

Jedoch wie löse ich das Problem bei Grafiken im jpg oder png-Format, die ich einfüge bzw. worauf muss ich da achten? Einige Visio-Grafiken sind leider über 2MB groß und das bläht mein Word-Dokument wenn ich embeded Objects verwende ziemlich auf. 

LG

Ich habe noch etwas herausgefunden eine andere Grafik, ebenfalls in Visio erstellt und dann als bmp oder jpg gespeichert, wird komischerweise einwandfrei dargestellt. Obwohl diese Grafik über deutlich mehr gerade, dünne Linien verfügt.
Einziger Unterschied zur der nicht funktionierenden Grafik ist, dass die Linien in dieser farbig sind. Eigentlich dürfte das doch kein Unterschied machen? Warum wird die eine Grafik aus Visio, gespeichert als jpg, schlecht dargestellt und die andere gut?


----------



## tomkruse (23. Februar 2010)

Hi!

Ich weiß nicht wie es um Deine Grafikformat-Kenntnisse steht, hier ist ein wenig Hintergrundwissen durchaus praktisch. Wenn Du Bilder mit harten Übergängen, gerade Linien und so weiter hast (Schaltpläne etc.) dann ist JPG das denkbar schlechteste Format. PNG ist da deutlich besser weil es dort keine Datenreduktion gibt sonderen nur verlustfreie Kompression. 

Wenn Du Bilder in Dokumente einfügst die Du ausdrucken möchtest ist es vor allem wichtig, daß die Bilder eine hohe Auflösung haben. Lieber die Grafik im Dokument auf die gewünschte Grösse skalieren wenn sie zu groß ist, als vorher in einem Grafikprogramm. Sieht zwar unter Umständen in Word am Bildschirm etwas vorschwommen oder sonderbar aus weil Word nicht so schön skaliert wie Photoshop & Co aber wenn Du es ausdruckst ist es gestochen scharf bzw. sollte es das zumindest sein 

viele Grüsse

Thomas.


----------



## kollmann84 (23. Februar 2010)

Ja, da hast du wohl Recht jpg ist wirklich nicht so schön. Als Bitmap ist es bei weitem noch am schönsten. Jedoch sind die Bilder ziemlich groß, wodurch ich wieder das Problem habe, dass das Dokument zu groß wird :-/

Das Skalieren von Bildern habe ich bisher grundsätzlich mit Word gemacht.
Hauptsache ist für mich auch, dass im pdf alles richtig dargestellt wird. Ein Word-Dokument werde ich ja nicht abgeben^^


So habe mir jetzt mal die Mühe gemacht den Acrobat Pro als Testversion herunterzuladen. Mit dem integrierten PDF Maker kommt es zum gleichen Resultat. Wenn ich die Grafiken vorher als Bilddatei speichere (übrigens mit 600dpi) und dann in das Word-Dokument einfüge. Kommt dabei folgendes heraus. Ich dachte ein Beispiel wäre hier mal angebracht.


----------

